# Cat flap?



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

HI guys can you check this out and tell me if it would be good or not to use for my rollers? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDcMCP9g3Uo&feature=related

Thanks


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I guess I am a little confused by the intention of this design. I understand that it would keep larger animals from entering the loft (like cats), but what secures the birds inside once they have entered the loft. It seems to me like the birds could exit at any time. Perhaps that is the idea, I don't know.

Personally, I would want better control of what goes in _*and*_ out. It does look cool though!

Dan


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

You can just put a hook on the inside cat flap and tie it up inside...i don't race my birds and i'm usually there but i don't have a trap so i was thinking this would be good?


----------

